# Bolivian Ram SExperts?



## David J (May 2, 2010)

Hello BCAquaria members. Anyone out there consider themselves experienced enough to sex Bolivian Rams? I have four big healthy fish, but I think they are all males. Does anyone know someone who sells Bolivian Rams and who has the expertise to sex them? I would like to get some ladies for these gentlemen!
Thank you in advance.


----------

